# Bum!



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

A Couple are getting ready to go out to dinner, wife is in the bathroom trying on a dress..
She calls him in and asks ''Does my Bum look big in this?''
After a few seconds the husband replies ''To be fair love, it is quite a small bathroom''


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: did they still go out to dinner or did the husband go straight to A&E ?


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## badbob (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tictacs (May 7, 2014)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder....


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

tictacs said:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder....


Well in which case I wouldn't mind one in the eye from that ..... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## TruBBeld (Feb 3, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------

